# Free AC Signatures! [ Full!! ] - Temp Hiatus!



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

♫ *Mayor Aimi's Signature Freebies*_!!!_ ♫

*Welcome to my signature freebie shop! I really like making signatures,
 but I'm still very insecure when it comes to making them, so I'm offering my services for free. *









*Please take note of the following before ordering: *

❥ I'm not professional at making them, so please don't expect super high quality. 
❥ I am NOT the one who draws the pictures for the signatures. You're the ones who provide me with the images, that I use! I'm so sorry. D8 
❥ I may take artistic liberty if I feel that your colors don't mesh well together. That's not to say I won't try to make it the way you like, nor close to the colors you choose. Just understand sometimes some colors look bad on the eyes together, so I may have to alter a color a bit. 
❥* If you're going to ask me to use fanart despite my hesitation to do so, you're the one to take any repercussions that may come with this. I'm not held responsible for any images you ask me to use. You can tell me the artists name, and I will give them full credit, however if the artist stumbles upon your signature and doesn't like the fact that you're using their art, please don't use me as a scape-goat, considering YOU are the one responsible for picking your own images. *
❥ I will only make up to *three* free changes on your signatures. If you want another change, and already used up your 3 maximum freebie change, then you're going to have to either give me 10 TBT bells, or 30k in-game bells. Sorry but having to constantly go back becomes a pain after a while. c:
❥ My signatures usually reach the maximum height according to the signature guidelines. You can put one more string of text after it, and if you want to do more than just one string of text, I'd advise you to use 'spoilers', as that's what's allowed.
❥ For fonts I go to dafont, so if you'd like a font in particular, please tell me. 
❥ Please be respectful and patient! 
❥ Don't be overly critical nor demand me to do yours.
❥ Please don't expect GIFed sigs, they're harder to make than normal sigs, and if I do it myself that's one thing, but don't expect it.
❥ I will be using the sprites made by Hoeass!
❥  Oh yeah! You're not required to use my signature at all!!!! If you request one, that's fine, but don't feel like you have to use it to spare my feelings! c: Also, please don't be scared to ask me to improve on something if you don't like it, I want to satisfy and improve! Just don't be cruel.


*Examples: (Image heavy warning)*​


Spoiler





































































* Fill out this form to order!:*

```
[B]❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ Mayor's Name:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ Town's Name:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ FC Code:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ Town Fruit:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ Color Preference:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ Image to put on side:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ Idea of what you'd like:[/b]: Replace text here.
[b]❥ Do you have a font preference?:[/b] Replace text here.
[b]❥ Anything else?:[/b] Replace text here.
```



Other than that I'm really bored and want to make sigsssssssssss.​
*Signatures done in this thread*:  Sej, Hyogo, Applepopple, MayorMelony, Beffa, Straitjackt, JeanGiraffe, MikaM, Spindoctor52, Eirrinn, chocobeann, FireKai, Grumpy Cat, Mayor Awesome


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Jan 15, 2014)

;o; GOOD LUCK BBY. I LOVE MY SIGNATURE I KNOW IF PEOPLE ORDER FROM YOU THEY'LL BE SO HAPPY ;OOOOO;


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> ;o; GOOD LUCK BBY. I LOVE MY SIGNATURE I KNOW IF PEOPLE ORDER FROM YOU THEY'LL BE SO HAPPY ;OOOOO;


v__v SPYERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. TY THO. ;o;


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks so much!

List of Dreamies.
- Mayor's Name; Sej
- Town's Name; Sejville
- FC Code; 4210-4628-9014
- Your town fruit; Cherry's
- Color Preference; This one please!
- Image to put on the side; 
- An idea of something you like, or want; A stripy background, pink and yellow please

Let me know if I have done anything wrong!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my dreamies are in my sig! Thanks!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> List of Dreamies.
> - Mayor's Name; Sej
> ...



Oh gosh it makes me happy that someone wants one! <333 Ummm everything looks just fine! <3 Except, I need a dreamie list! <3 Other than that, I can get started asap!


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2014)

Umm... ok 

Ankha, Lolly, Twiggy, Robin, Big top, Hamlet, Static, Roald, Gaston and Fauna <3


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Umm... ok
> 
> Ankha, Lolly, Twiggy, Robin, Big top, Hamlet, Static, Roald, Gaston and Fauna <3



I'm sorry! I hope I didn't upset you? Thank you! <3


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> I'm sorry! I hope I didn't upset you? Thank you! <3



Oh no!! You are really nice, sorry I made u feel bad!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Lily sorry!


----------



## reyy (Jan 15, 2014)

#want
I'm going to finish up my Raichu for the picture and request a siggie from yoo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also when I request, could you please instead of Dreamies put Villagers? Because I have obtained all my dreamies, but I don't want Olaf in my town. <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might use the noivern pic my friend is making for me if she's finished by now~~


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 15, 2014)

- Genji, Kid Cat, Punchy, Bob, Ankha, Merengue, Rosie, Kabuki, Marshal, Muffy 
(All Villagers, they're all dreamies which I have)
- Ryan
- Toyokawa
- Under my Avatar zzz (5172-0146-3896)
- Pears & Perfect Pears
- Light Blue (#ADD8E6) Plum (#DDA0DD) & White (#FFFFFF)
- Genji's official render from New Leaf


Spoiler: Image










- I guess a spotty background, I'm unsure what to mention, Surprise me? ;u;


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Grumpy Cat said:


> #want
> I'm going to finish up my Raichu for the picture and request a siggie from yoo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Oh yeah! I should put that in my first post! If you guys prefer it to say Villagers or Dreamies, just say so! Thank you Grumpy Cat! <3 I can't wait til you request one! <3


----------



## applepopple (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey, I would love to have signature made by you! You can have free hands, I like pink and cute  

Residents of Avalon: Flurry, Marshal, Mint, Filbert, Poppy, Blaire, Caroline, Nibbles, Bianca, Claudia
Mayor Jessa
Avalon
FC: 2895-7256-5791
Town fruit: Peach

I would like the picture of Apple but not the original one on the side, if that's not possible then no worries :3 






If possible? It's fanart but it's really cute xD
I'm really not sure what more could I tell? Ask me if there's missing something 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Oh no!! You are really nice, sorry I made u feel bad!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and Lily sorry!



Alright I'm working on yours now! <3 Thank you so much and you didn't, I just didn't want to upset anyone! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> - Genji, Kid Cat, Punchy, Bob, Ankha, Merengue, Rosie, Kabuki, Marshal, Muffy (All Dreamies AND current villagers)
> - Ryan
> - Toyokawa
> - Under my Avatar zzz (5172-0146-3896)
> ...



Alright! <3 Would you prefer your sig to say Dreamies or Villagers?
Also thank you so much for ordering, I'll start on it asap! <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 15, 2014)

Villagers c:


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Oh no!! You are really nice, sorry I made u feel bad!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and Lily sorry!



Hey I'm a bit confused. With Lily I think that'd put you at 11, and you could only have 10 so idk what to do. D8

- - - Post Merge - - -



applepopple said:


> Hey, I would love to have signature made by you! You can have free hands, I like pink and cute
> 
> Residents of Avalon: Flurry, Marshal, Mint, Filbert, Poppy, Blaire, Caroline, Nibbles, Bianca, Claudia
> Mayor Jessa
> ...



Hmm maybe I can use it, but you have to promise me that in the signature line somewhere, you give credit to the original artist? <3 I'll work on yours as soon as I finish the others!


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Hey I'm a bit confused. With Lily I think that'd put you at 11, and you could only have 10 so idk what to do. D8



Oh I have a cycling town and some of my dreamies are in my cycling town


----------



## kerri (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't really need a new signature at this moment but I wanted to say yours are real cute! And the fact that you're offering them for free!? I hope you start doing commissions soon because with the quality that they're at, I think you could make a decent income


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

mayorkerri said:


> I don't really need a new signature at this moment but I wanted to say yours are real cute! And the fact that you're offering them for free!? I hope you start doing commissions soon because with the quality that they're at, I think you could make a decent income



Oh gosh that was so sweet I justlkgrlgk. Thank you so much! <3 I was so nervous about giving them away for free, even. I get scared about quality and such, so thank you SO so much! ;___; You're so sweet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Oh I have a cycling town and some of my dreamies are in my cycling town



Hmm so do you want me to put 11 villagers on there then? Or...? I'm just a bit confused!
Here's an example of what I have so far though!
http://puu.sh/6m6iZ/ce0c280fb9.png


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Oh gosh that was so sweet I justlkgrlgk. Thank you so much! <3 I was so nervous about giving them away for free, even. I get scared about quality and such, so thank you SO so much! ;___; You're so sweet!



Yeah, I can't wait to get mine! Such good quality!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to get mine! Such good quality!



Aaa thank you so much. ;__; <3


----------



## applepopple (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey thanks a lot  and that Apple fanart is made by yellowfur on tumblr! And no hurry!


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Aaa thank you so much. ;__; <3



Ahh! that is awesome thanks and yes please put 11 villagers on there if that is no trouble :3


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ahh! that is awesome thanks and yes please put 11 villagers on there if that is no trouble :3



So glad you like it! <333 I should be done with it soon then! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



applepopple said:


> Hey thanks a lot  and that Apple fanart is made by yellowfur on tumblr! And no hurry!



No problem at all! <3 I'll probably put credit to original artist, I just don't want to anger anyone for using their art, haha. <333


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 15, 2014)

- stitches, Tia, Julian, Bunnie, Lily & Bianca
- Dreamies
- Mayor Melony
- Leafeia
- FC: 0963-0488-8160
- I don't want fruits on the sig. 
- Pink & Teal & Purple
- 



Spoiler: Is it possible to use this picture?



If pic is too big you can just re-size it View attachment 24180 
and if I can't use this picture just lmk and I'll try to find a different one


-Font: Lemons can fly
- Don't really have anything in mind, surprise me


----------



## applepopple (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> So glad you like it! <333 I should be done with it soon then! <333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hey of course! <3 thank you so much already!


----------



## reyy (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm waiting to request mine as I want the art to be MINE. :3
I'm starting to learn how to draw, Eggliey is my idol for now. She's AMAZING at drawing pokemon, and she's only 12.

- - - Post Merge - - -

uwaAaaah nearrrlyyy done


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ahh! that is awesome thanks and yes please put 11 villagers on there if that is no trouble :3



I finished! <333 http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/015/3/7/sej_sig_by_captainoro-d72bamu.png

Hope you like! You are also allowed to come back if you want something changed, up to three times! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorMelony said:


> - stitches, Tia, Julian, Bunnie, Lily & Bianca
> - Dreamies
> - Mayor Melony
> - Leafeia
> ...



Aaa the picture won't show for some reason! Otherwise everything else is fine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Grumpy Cat said:


> I'm waiting to request mine as I want the art to be MINE. :3
> I'm starting to learn how to draw, Eggliey is my idol for now. She's AMAZING at drawing pokemon, and she's only 12.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



c: Don't worry I'm more than patient! <333 I can't wait to see it!


----------



## reyy (Jan 15, 2014)

Up to ONLY three times? Please say you'll do updates for bells/tbt bellz because i'll probably need mine changed up a bit D;


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Grumpy Cat said:


> Up to ONLY three times? Please say you'll do updates for bells/tbt bellz because i'll probably need mine changed up a bit D;



Aaaa I'll think about extending the number, I'm sorry if that seems cheap! v__v


----------



## applepopple (Jan 15, 2014)

WOW! That Sej's siggy looks so good!  Can't wait to see mine! <3


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> I finished! <333 http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/015/3/7/sej_sig_by_captainoro-d72bamu.png
> 
> Hope you like! You are also allowed to come back if you want something changed, up to three times! <333
> 
> ...





That's weird, did you try clicking on it?


----------



## beffa (Jan 15, 2014)

oooh um ME if you're still doing them ;-; they're so gorgeous awh

list of villagers
Kid Cat, Merry, Kabuki, Olivia, Victoria, Papi, Molly, Freckles, Beau, Fuchsia

mayor name: Bethany
town name: Eldin 
fc: on sidebar thing
town _flowers_; is it okay if i request the little rose icons? i'd like a little icon of each rose apart from gold c;

side image; sorry it's not transparent but


if you could put a credit to macchiatochu that'd be awesome since she made it for me ;^;

an idea of something you like, or want; i kinda like rainbows? not like really dark colours but kinda pastelly ;-; stripes too^^


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> That's weird, did you try clicking on it?



Yeah I just asked my waifu to see if she could see it, and she couldn't, hmmm. If you could link it, I'd really appreciate it! <33 Sorry for the trouble!

- - - Post Merge - - -



beffa said:


> oooh um ME if you're still doing them ;-; they're so gorgeous awh
> 
> list of villagers
> Kid Cat, Merry, Kabuki, Olivia, Victoria, Papi, Molly, Freckles, Beau, Fuchsia
> ...




Thank you sosososo much!!! <333 I can do that! Would you prefer that as opposed to fruit? Or would you like both? I can do all of that though! <3


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


>



So cute! <333 Thank you so much! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished Hyogo's signature! <3 Working on third one! <3


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> So cute! <333 Thank you so much! c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Finished Hyogo's signature! <3 Working on third one! <3



If that one is too small you can use the other 
photo that was attached.


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

applepopple said:


> Hey, I would love to have signature made by you! You can have free hands, I like pink and cute
> 
> Residents of Avalon: Flurry, Marshal, Mint, Filbert, Poppy, Blaire, Caroline, Nibbles, Bianca, Claudia
> Mayor Jessa
> ...



I hope you like it! I tried to make it cute looking, but if it's not satisfactory let me know! <3
Apple Popple Sig Link


----------



## applepopple (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> I hope you like it! I tried to make it cute looking, but if it's not satisfactory let me know! <3
> Apple Popple Sig Link


Wow!! It's so cute! Thanks a lot, really love it! <333 you should take commissions for these


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

applepopple said:


> Wow!! It's so cute! Thanks a lot, really love it! <333 you should take commissions for these



Oh gosh, I'm so glad you like it!! <333 Maybe I will one day! c:


----------



## applepopple (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Oh gosh, I'm so glad you like it!! <333 Maybe I will one day! c:


Hey, but my FC isn't right  it should be this: 2895-7256-5791, could you change that


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Jan 15, 2014)

; 7 ; Look at my little bby! I'm so proud of youuu!!! <3


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

applepopple said:


> Hey, but my FC isn't right  it should be this: 2895-7256-5791, could you change that



OMG I'M SO SORRY. I'm liekelg. LOL I'LL GO AND CHANGE THAT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Hoshiko said:


> ; 7 ; Look at my little bby! I'm so proud of youuu!!! <3



;O; Ty bbychan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



applepopple said:


> Wow!! It's so cute! Thanks a lot, really love it! <333 you should take commissions for these



Okay! Sorry about that, here you go! 

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/015/5/9/applepopple2_by_captainoro-d72bwp0.png


----------



## applepopple (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> OMG I'M SO SORRY. I'm liekelg. LOL I'LL GO AND CHANGE THAT.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! <3 No worries


----------



## straitjackt (Jan 15, 2014)

Omg would you make me one? These are so wonderful! I love applepopples!

Things I need:
- My dreamies are Marshal, Bob, Ankha, Pietro, Muffy, Merengue, Fang, Stitches, Julian, Fauna, Sprinkle, and Teddy
- I guess I'd rather it say dreamies, since I am still lacking Pietro 
- Mayor's name is Kritten
- Town's Name is Sunshine
- FC Code is 3454-0441-2966
- My town fruit is apples.
- Color Preference: Umm.. Don't really care.. but I like blues and teals.. or colors that are easy on the eyes..
- If you could find a cute picture of marshal? I don't have any sadly.. but he's my bby..
I like this one.. but don't know if it's acceptable.. and I linked it to the source that I know of for credit and all.. http://kaiaminalcrossing.tumblr.com/post/61007196838/marshal-the-marshmallow
- I like a lot of stuff. I really like water and snow? Hmm.. and sweets. xD


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 15, 2014)

*- List of Villagers:* Moe, Bam, Beau, Fauna, Zell, Diana, Marina, Merengue, Marshal, Ruby. (for now at least xD)
- could you put villagers
*- Mayor's Name:* Sumomo (I may be changing it though)
*- Town's Name:* Lucky☆
*- FC Code:* 0533-4875-3134
*- Your town fruit, and the fruit you have:* I only have Oranges and perfect oranges for now until I reset
*- Color Preference:* whatever you think is pretty, maybe blue since my mayor is blue? Idk you pick. c:
*- Image to put on the side:* if you can, put the one Hosiko made for me:


Spoiler: the art











*- An idea of something you like, or want:* whatever you think looks good, you have good taste, oh and my little gif. c:


----------



## beffa (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Yeah I just asked my waifu to see if she could see it, and she couldn't, hmmm. If you could link it, I'd really appreciate it! <33 Sorry for the trouble!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yaaaaay it's okay no thank you for this!!
and yeah opposed to c; thank you. do you need a better quality sidebar image? it's crappy on that thing

http://i.imgur.com/I6sZuWp.png


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

JeanGiraffe said:


> *- List of Villagers:* Bam, Beau, Diana, Fauna, Marina, Marshal, Merengue, Moe, Ruby, Zell. (for now at least xD)
> - could you put villagers
> *- Mayor's Name:* Sumomo (I may be changing it though)
> *- Town's Name:* Lucky☆
> ...



FINALLY WOMAN! Hahahah I'll try to get everyones done by today. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



beffa said:


> yaaaaay it's okay no thank you for this!!
> and yeah opposed to c; thank you. do you need a better quality sidebar image? it's crappy on that thing
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/I6sZuWp.png



That's perfect, and thank you again! <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -



straitjackt said:


> Omg would you make me one? These are so wonderful! I love applepopples!
> 
> Things I need:
> - My dreamies are Marshal, Bob, Ankha, Pietro, Muffy, Merengue, Fang, Stitches, Sprinkle, and Teddy
> ...



Thank you so much! <333 I will do my best! <3


----------



## straitjackt (Jan 15, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Thank you so much! <333 I will do my best! <3



Thank you! I edited my original post a little bit too. Sorry about that. And idk if the picture I added will work or not. >< But figured it was worth a try. I'm totally all for giving credit to the artist if I can use it.


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

straitjackt said:


> Thank you! I edited my original post a little bit too. Sorry about that. And idk if the picture I added will work or not. >< But figured it was worth a try. I'm totally all for giving credit to the artist if I can use it.



Alright I'll give credit for the image, and hopefully that'll do! c:
I get a bit nervous using fanart, but hopefully if credit is given, the artists won't be angry.


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 15, 2014)

This is so cute!!!! omg <3 I don't need one but I'm just amazed at the quality ^-^/


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Jan 15, 2014)

so cute! ,me please

List of Dreamies; Bam, Deirdre, Flora, Skye, Julian, Zucker, Marshal, Merengue, Colton, Chrissy
- Mayor's Name; Mika
- Town's Name; kawaii 
- FC Code; 1118-1339-9957
- Your town fruit; Apples
- Color Preference; Blues, pinks, purples
- Image to put on the side; 
- An idea of something you like, or want; Girly, with stripes or bows


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry guys I'm taking a break, haha. I'll be back in a few to complete orders! <3


----------



## Andrei619 (Jan 15, 2014)

hello i would love a signature if you may please i am not in a rush so you can do mine when all the rest are done please


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Andrei619 said:


> hello i would love a signature if you may please i am not in a rush so you can do mine when all the rest are done please



That's fine! I need you to give me all the information in the first post! <3


----------



## Andrei619 (Jan 15, 2014)

List of Dreamies; Marina, Kid Cat, Pietro, Beau, Flip, Ribbot, Stitches, Bob, Gaston, Rosie
- Mayor's Name; Kimbo
- Town's Name; Tacoland
- FC Code; 1118-1339-9957
- Your town fruit; Peaches
- Color Preference; Blues, Greens, 
- Image to put on the side; would you mind if you did something like the town square with the tree in the middle and all my dreamies standing around it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops sorry the My FC is 0189-9203-4988


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> - stitches, Tia, Julian, Bunnie, Lily & Bianca
> - Dreamies
> - Mayor Melony
> - Leafeia
> ...



Here's your signature!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zoraluv said:


> This is so cute!!!! omg <3 I don't need one but I'm just amazed at the quality ^-^/



Thank you so much btw, such a sweet comment, aaaa! <3


----------



## Spindoctor52 (Jan 15, 2014)

Town:MG
Mayor:Aidan

Dreamies:

Have- Purrl, Pietro,Mira,Snake,Gabi,Broccolo
Need- Chevre,Tom,Caroline,Dizzy
Not providing FC, but Dream Address: 5000-3434-9270
Colors: Red, Black

See if you can fit Pietro in there.
I'll let you decide what you want to do with the background.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 15, 2014)

These are awesome. <3


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 15, 2014)

- List of Dreamies. (dreamies are in my sig, but I'll add them ina second) Kitt,Marina,Zucker,Punchy,Wolfgang,Phoebe,Marshal,Octavian,Tangy.
- Mayor's Name Eirrinn
- Town's Name Ramune
- FC Code FC is under my avatar
- Your town fruit, and the fruit you have. Apple
- Color Preference Gold,Red,Black
- Image to put on the side http://img1.etsystatic.com/008/0/6529507/il_570xN.472912053_dfhk.jpg (I couldnt find an offical picture of her! sorry)
- An idea of something you like, or want. Give me general idea, and I'll try my best to go all out to make it something you want. I will send you what it looks like when I finish the background of it, and you tell me whether you like it or not.
Make it themed around phoebe or the gorgeous set from gracie grace


----------



## chocobeann (Jan 15, 2014)

? Dreamies: Is it okay to list my favorite villagers? 
   Renee, Lily, Maple, Pinky, Rolf, Merengue, Beau, Fawna, Margie, Tia
? Mayor's Name: beanie
? Town's Name: Kimchi
? FC Code: 1650-2692-1412
? Town fruit: Cherry
? Color Preference: Baby blue (#b1f3fb), Baby pink (#ffcce9), and white
? Image to put on the side: xxx (If it's too big, let me know)
? An idea of something you like: Anything light, 'airy', and sparkly would be perfect! <3

Thank you!! ;w ; <333


----------



## Pixori (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha thanks everyone whose ordering!!~ I'm getting a bit sleepy so I may do more tomorrow! <3


----------



## Firekai (Jan 15, 2014)

Villagers: Bob, Wolfgang, Coco, Bones, Olivia, Rodney, Pippy, Lopez, Biskit, Pietro
Mayor Kai
Town: Lyamond
0533-5062-4005
Town fruit is peaches. I have every fruit available.
Purple, lilac purple, and cerulean blue
Image: Could you do this: http://www.ibrony.com/file/attachment/2013/07/945ec3ead09ddf84fab9e608581b6b47_view.png
But remove the gray background? A friend made this for me, it’s my OC.
Honestly, I love ponies. If you could somehow make a pony background, like one of maybe the mane six’s cutie marks, that would be amazing.


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2014)

OMG thanks! It's so cool! Sorry I was asleep to say thanks straight away. Thanks!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 16, 2014)

Amazingly cute ~

I should open my shop again, but nobody would buy my sigs compared to yours xD


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Amazingly cute ~
> 
> I should open my shop again, but nobody would buy my sigs compared to yours xD



That compliment, while probably meant in kindness, kinda made me feel bad and awkward. Haha. 
Thank you, but I'm sure if you made a shop people *would* want your work! c:
I'm just doing this because I have fun and nothing better to do with my time. <33
It helps me pass the time while I'm trying to get certain villagers to suggest pwp's to me in-game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Working on Beffa's signature right now! c:


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Jan 16, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Amazingly cute ~
> 
> I should open my shop again, but nobody would buy my sigs compared to yours xD



Hey, I don't mean to seem rude, but saying stuff like that in someone else's thread kinda makes them feel... a little bad. :c I'm sure if you opened up a shop, people would want your signatures too, you don't have to say things like that, you know? Aimi felt really bad now because she isn't doing this to compete or anything, it's just something she enjoys doing and she was bored, and wanted to do stuff for free to help her play with her skills.

I'm sure your signatures are lovely, so don't say things like that. :c You're putting yourself down as well as making others feel bad and that's not good for anyone at all!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> OMG thanks! It's so cool! Sorry I was asleep to say thanks straight away. Thanks!



I'm so glad you like it! <3333 Don't worry I completely understand! It's an honor to me that you're using it at all, so thank *you*! <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 16, 2014)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> Hey, I don't mean to seem rude, but saying stuff like that in someone else's thread kinda makes them feel... a little bad. :c I'm sure if you opened up a shop, people would want your signatures too, you don't have to say things like that, you know? Aimi felt really bad now because she isn't doing this to compete or anything, it's just something she enjoys doing and she was bored, and wanted to do stuff for free to help her play with her skills.
> 
> I'm sure your signatures are lovely, so don't say things like that. :c You're putting yourself down as well as making others feel bad and that's not good for anyone at all!



I meant it as a compliment...


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I meant it as a compliment...



Don't take what Hoshiko said as a bad thing!! She doesn't mean any harm by it, it's just when I receive compliments like that, it makes me feel a bit bad because the last thing I'd ever want is to make someone feel 'inferior', like you kind of hinted at with your doubts that if you opened up your own shop, no one would buy. 

She's very protective of me, and I'm sorry if either one of us came off as mean, but I'm a very insecure person as it is, so ya. jgkrkgr. Thank you SO much for the compliment!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

beffa said:


> oooh um ME if you're still doing them ;-; they're so gorgeous awh
> 
> list of villagers
> Kid Cat, Merry, Kabuki, Olivia, Victoria, Papi, Molly, Freckles, Beau, Fuchsia
> ...



Here's your sig! Hope you like! <3


----------



## beffa (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my god at mine? ;-;

IT'S PERFECT. HONESTLY PERFECT

I want to cry right now because it's so good. Wahhhh I love you Mayor Aimi?

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's honestly so perfect. I just can't right now ;-;

I really love you Mayor Aimi. I can't believe you're making such amazing things for free.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2014)

last post not showing so posting to fix it up #yolo


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

beffa said:


> Oh my god at mine… ;-;
> 
> IT'S PERFECT. HONESTLY PERFECT
> 
> ...



Omg I'm sososo glad you like it so much!!! <33333 Haha I love you too!!! 
Enjoy it, honestly! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> last post not showing so posting to fix it up #yolo



I was wondering what was wrong, never occurred to me that maybe I should just post. LOL. Thank you!


----------



## beffa (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah I was wondering why it wasn't showing n__n ignore my double post

BUT YEAH aw you're so sweet <3333 yes I love it so much ;u;


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers: Ankha, Kabuki, Rosie, Phoebe, Bella, Marshal, Octavian, Freya, And then theres Stinky Olaf.
❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: These are my Villagers  If you could, just stick in an empty space ''I'd like one of these: Blanche, Marina, Merengue.'
❥ Mayor's Name: Julia
❥ Town's Name: Hawaii
❥ FC Code: 0576-4710-6508 [I only use it for large trades or friends, I immideatly delete afterwards to prevent gunking up my list.
❥ Town Fruit: Perf Cherries, Regular Cherries
❥ Color Preference: Raichu's color pad. Lightning strike yellow, tangerine orange, a creamish color
❥ Image to put on side: http://colorslive.com/details/1788087 I drew that yesterday, took nearly 2 hours. Just only put the raichu please, no background~
❥ Idea of what you'd like: Umm You know that signature that you made, where theres a train thats just driving on the siggie? If you could, in that space, instead of that make a Raichu running? I think they have some GIF's of Raichu's running and you can take 2 snips from that and make it like that ;3; If you can't do that then just put a yellow lightning strike on an orange background w/ stripes. In the villager section, i'd like a creamy color with an orange heart to the side, and in the spot that says ''Mayor: blabla'' background to be orange background-w/ stripes too. The stripes can be umm Cream ;D I hope this isn't too hard for you, as I'm terrible at explaining ;;-;;
❥ Do you have a font preference?: Do you have joined up text? If you do, that ;D The font to be lightning yellow, please~
❥ Anything else?: I like raichus, raichu themed pleaase <3


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Grumpy Cat said:


> ❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers: Ankha, Kabuki, Rosie, Phoebe, Bella, Marshal, Octavian, Freya, And then theres Stinky Olaf.
> ❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: These are my Villagers  If you could, just stick in an empty space ''I'd like one of these: Blanche, Marina, Merengue.'
> ❥ Mayor's Name: Julia
> ❥ Town's Name: Hawaii
> ...



I think I understand what you mean, but if I run to any snags while doing yours, then I'll contact you via PM! <3 Thank you for ordering.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reference for myself:
- Working on straitjackt's request - Page 5
- then my bbygurl JeanGiraffe - Page 5
- MikaM- Page 6
- Spindoctor52 - Page 6
- Eirrinn - Page 6
- chocobeann - Page 6
- Firekai - Page 7
- Grumpy Cat - Page 8


----------



## straitjackt (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm so excited to see it when it's finished. Thank you for doing this. It really is a super nice thing you're doing and I think you're really good at it! :3


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 16, 2014)

Awwwwww Aimi, I just noticed Hoshiko's little train when Grumpy Cat said that. That is super cute!!! I want a cute little gif too!! D: and yay!!! I can't wait till my turn! >:3


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

straitjackt said:


> I'm so excited to see it when it's finished. Thank you for doing this. It really is a super nice thing you're doing and I think you're really good at it! :3



Haha I'm almost-ish done with yours! c: I'm just working out little things, and then you can tell me if you like it~ <3 Thank you so much for being so nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeanGiraffe said:


> Awwwwww Aimi, I just noticed Hoshiko's little train when Grumpy Cat said that. That is super cute!!! I want a cute little gif too!! D: and yay!!! I can't wait till my turn! >:3



LOL yaaa Hoshiko wanted a little train because of Marshal.
I will make you a cute little gif! Don't you worry!! 8DDD And yeees you're nextttttttt! <33


----------



## Mayor Awesome (Jan 16, 2014)

* Fill out this form to order!:*

```
[B]❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers:[/b] Erik, Fauna, Beau, Bam, Bruce, Lolly, Francine, Chrissy, Kyle, Phoebe.
[b]❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers:[/b] Dreamies
[b]❥ Mayor's Name:[/b] Serena
[b]❥ Town's Name:[/b] Asgard
[b]❥ FC Code:[/b] 5343-8337-1910 [b]❥ Town Fruit:[/b] Peach, Cherry, Apple, Orange, Perfect Orange, Pear
[b]❥ Color Preference:[/b] I'm doing the fairy tail theme in my town and it would be cool to have a matching signature.
[b]❥ Image to put on side:[/b] Chrissy and Francine
[b]❥ Idea of what you'd like:[/b] fairy tale theme
[b]❥ Do you have a font preference?:[/b] Whatever you think looks good
[b]❥ Anything else?:[/b] Nope ^^
```


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

Olalal! I found text I like!
The Anyk text in the Fancy, Curly section!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 16, 2014)

I edited my order post a little bit, I just put the villagers in a cute order and put in the gif thing so you wouldn't forget, baha. Thank you so so so much for doing this! <3333 I love you and you are extremely talented and thank you!!! Hehe Hoshiko has the right idea and I am stealing it! x3


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Mayor Awesome said:


> * Fill out this form to order!:*
> 
> ```
> [B]❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers:[/b] Erik, Bam, Fauna, Beau, Bruce, Ankha, Lolly, Bianca, Kyle, Phoebe,
> ...



Oh gosh, of course I'll make you one! <33 Thank you so much for Pekoe btw! <33 So nice. ;___;

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeanGiraffe said:


> I edited my order post a little bit, I just put the villagers in a cute order and put in the gif thing so you wouldn't forget, baha. Thank you so so so much for doing this! <3333 I love you and you are extremely talented and thank you!!! Hehe Hoshiko has the right idea and I am stealing it! x3



LOOLOLOL You're so cute omg. And okay!! I'm done with straitjackts now so I will go and look at yours! <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -



straitjackt said:


> I'm so excited to see it when it's finished. Thank you for doing this. It really is a super nice thing you're doing and I think you're really good at it! :3



OOPS HOLD ON


----------



## straitjackt (Jan 16, 2014)

Like it? I LOVE IT! THIS IS WONDERFUL! If you ever need anything or are looking for any villagers or anything at all please let me know and I'll do whatever I can to help you! I am SO grateful! SO CUTE!!! <3


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

straitjackt said:


> Like it? I LOVE IT! THIS IS WONDERFUL! If you ever need anything or are looking for any villagers or anything at all please let me know and I'll do whatever I can to help you! I am SO grateful! SO CUTE!!! <3



Sorry I made a few minor errors, here's the corrected version!
I'm sososo glad you like it so much aaaa! <333


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 16, 2014)

List of Dreamies: Hamlet, Coco, Static, Chrissy, Francine, Kabuki, Pietro, Muffy, Rosie, and Tangy. 
 Mayor's Name: Sam (Not my real name, though).
 Town's Name: Dreamers
❥ FC Code: 5241-2445-7519
❥ Town Fruit: Cherry
❥ Color Preference: Yellow.
❥ Image to put on side: 



Spoiler: Hamlet











❥ Idea of what you'd like: For the background, I'd like a shining sun if that's possible.
❥ Do you have a font preference?: Nope.
❥ Anything else?: Nope


----------



## straitjackt (Jan 16, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Sorry I made a few minor errors, here's the corrected version!
> I'm sososo glad you like it so much aaaa! <333



Haha! I still love it! I didn't even notice that it said villagers instead of dreamies! Thank you again! I'm so happy!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Alright updated worklist!

- My bbygurl JeanGiraffe - Page 5
- MikaM- Page 6
- Spindoctor52 - Page 6
- Eirrinn - Page 6
- chocobeann - Page 6
- Firekai - Page 7
- Grumpy Cat - Page 8
- Mayor Awesome - Page 8
- Snowtyke - Page 8

- - - Post Merge - - -



straitjackt said:


> Haha! I still love it! I didn't even notice that it said villagers instead of dreamies! Thank you again! I'm so happy!



No problem! <33 I'm sososo glad you like it! Makes me smile! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowtyke said:


> List of Dreamies: Hamlet, Coco, Static, Chrissy, Francine, Kabuki, Pietro, Muffy, Rosie, and Tangy.
> Mayor's Name: Sam (Not my real name, though).
> Town's Name: Dreamers
> ❥ FC Code: 5241-2445-7519
> ...



I'll add you to the worklist! Thank you! <3


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers: 


> Ankha
> Kabuki
> Tom
> Rosie
> ...


❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: Villagers
❥ Mayor's Name: Jon
❥ Town's Name: Elgor
❥ FC Code: Sidebar <
❥ Town Fruit: Apples
❥ Color Preference: Natural, so like forest green etc ^^
❥ Image to put on side: IF possible:
Rosie, Bob, Punchy and Rudy (Rosie in the middle) together please  Whether they're doing something or not I don't mind (would love if they were like playing together though haha) but if they're just standing smiling or something that'd be amazing!!
If that's not possible, just Bob holding a take-out coffee cup please ^^
❥ Idea of what you'd like: ^Above with a forest kind of thing (trees, flowers, water, etc)
❥ Do you have a font preference?: Nope just something that would suit it I guess 
❥ Anything else?: If the forest theme doesn't match the image of the cats (as I prefer that) then feel free to take charge I don't mind 

Thank you so much, these are fantastic btw I don't know why you said you aren't professional :O!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Jon said:


> ❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers:
> 
> ❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: Villagers
> ❥ Mayor's Name: Jon
> ...



Oh I'm sorry, I don't draw these pictures, these are pictures that you either already had commissioned or something. D8 I'm sorry.


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

uuuuwAAAHhh
i'm so mad/sad
i'm just gonna stay on here and be breeding pokemon on my 3ds if anyone needs me


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I don't draw these pictures, these are pictures that you either already had commissioned or something. D8 I'm sorry.



Ooh haha my bad, one moment I'll try to find a picture of Bob to use ^^


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Grumpy Cat said:


> uuuuwAAAHhh
> i'm so mad/sad
> i'm just gonna stay on here and be breeding pokemon on my 3ds if anyone needs me



Ah?? Why are you upset? D8
And alright! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright I don't want to overload myself with work, so I'm going to put myself as full until I fulfill the current requests! <3


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

cuz my parents yell at me if I act scared like what


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Grumpy Cat said:


> cuz my parents yell at me if I act scared like what



That's not very nice. 8( I'm so sorry.


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

Naw, they do it all the time. I'm used to it.


----------



## mayorhyuna (Jan 16, 2014)

Could I request a signature. ?


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

mayorhyuna said:


> Could I request a signature. ?



Oh sure, go ahead! c: Just know it may be a while! I'm working as quick as possible, but I also don't want to overwhelm myself so I may take breaks here and there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Grumpy Cat said:


> Naw, they do it all the time. I'm used to it.



Doesn't make it right of them to do. You should have the right to your own emotions.


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2014)

I just want to thank you again. I am just really glad I am one of the first ones to ask!! I love my dreamie signature!!


----------



## mayorhyuna (Jan 16, 2014)

❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers: Stitches, Merengue, Cookie, Chrissy, Francine, Lolly, Rosie, Beau, Flurry, Tia
❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: Dreamies
❥ Mayor's Name: Hyuna ☆
❥ Town's Name: Seoul ★
❥ FC Code: 0275 - 8732 - 1422
❥ Town Fruit: peaches/perfect peaches
❥ Color Preference: pale pink
❥ Image to put on side: My town mayor hugging Stitches . (is that possible. ?)
❥ Idea of what you'd like: a pale pink background with strawberries. ?
❥ Do you have a font preference?: Same font as mayor Bethany's. ?
❥ Anything else?: Strawberry behind town name. ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry if this is too complicated .


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

mayorhyuna said:


> ❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers: Stitches, Merengue, Cookie, Chrissy, Francine, Lolly, Rosie, Beau, Julian, Tia
> ❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: Dreamies
> ❥ Mayor's Name: Hyuna ☆
> ❥ Town's Name: Seoul ★
> ...



Aaah, I'm sorry. I need to put this on the first post--But I'm not the one drawing the images, so it would be impossible for me to find an image like that. D8 All the images I use in the sigs I create are already pre-created.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeanGiraffe said:


> I edited my order post a little bit, I just put the villagers in a cute order and put in the gif thing so you wouldn't forget, baha. Thank you so so so much for doing this! <3333 I love you and you are extremely talented and thank you!!! Hehe Hoshiko has the right idea and I am stealing it! x3



Here you go, lovely! <3
Tell me if you want me to fix anything, or don't liek it or wokfoeg idk. I won't get upset!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 16, 2014)

OMG I ABSOLUTLEY LOVE IT!!!! IT'S SO PERFECT!!! Thank you soooooo so so much!!! <33333 and huge thank you to Hoshiko for the art to!!!! <333 My ladies spoil me!!! <3333 I love you girls!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> I just want to thank you again. I am just really glad I am one of the first ones to ask!! I love my dreamie signature!!



You are such a sweetiepie! <3 I am SO happy that you like it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeanGiraffe said:


> OMG I ABSOLUTLEY LOVE IT!!!! IT'S SO PERFECT!!! Thank you soooooo so so much!!! <33333 and huge thank you to Hoshiko for the art to!!!! <333 My ladies spoil me!!! <3333 I love you girls!



I'M SO GLAD YOU LIKE ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. ;__________; And we love you and you're so cute and aaaaaaaaa


----------



## mayorhyuna (Jan 16, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Aaah, I'm sorry. I need to put this on the first post--But I'm not the one drawing the images, so it would be impossible for me to find an image like that. D8 All the images I use in the sigs I create are already pre-created.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, okay. ! That's completely fine. ! Could I request the art from somebody and have the art added on. ?


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

mayorhyuna said:


> Oh, okay. ! That's completely fine. ! Could I request the art from somebody and have the art added on. ?




Yes, if you can go get art from someone, you can come back and ask me to make you a signature with it! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gonna take a break from sig-making and take a shower!!~ <333 Thank you everyone.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 16, 2014)

❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers: Pango, Muffy, Felicity, Lionel, Beardo, Caroline, Marshal, Rosie, Maple and Ankha
❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: This is my dream village, though the only animals that aren't in my town currently are Marshal and Maple but go ahead and put them all as dreamies
❥ Mayor's Name: Phoebe
❥ Town's Name: Ophylix
❥ FC Code: 5284-2456-3983
❥ Town Fruit: Cherries
❥ Color Preference: light pink and blue
❥ Image to put on side: *see bottom*

❥ Idea of what you'd like: My town is based on the fairytale theme, so something bright, colorful and cute is all I ask 
❥ Do you have a font preference?: Whatever you think will match and look good
❥ Anything else?: Thank you!

Edit: I don't know if you've started mine or not, but if not could you use this picture instead, I just obtained Rosie last night:



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Bravedart (Jan 16, 2014)

❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers: Tia, Chrissy, Diva, Deena, Cookie, Limberg, Marshal, Chadder, Boone, Amelia
❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: There my villagers 
❥ Mayor's Name: Alyssa
❥ Town's Name: Teralily
❥ FC Code: 3265-6398-4661
❥ Town Fruit: Pear
❥ Color Preference: #cc99cc and #99ff66
❥ Image to put on side: 



Spoiler






❥ Idea of what you'd like:: Make it spotty?
❥ Do you have a font preference?: Nope.
❥ Anything else?: Your sigs are so cute... Take your time I'm in no rush


----------



## mayorhyuna (Jan 16, 2014)

could i get this picture instead. ? http://magecakes.tumblr.com/post/58007379257/justduet-francine-and-chrissy-the-bubblegum-kk


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

mayorhyuna said:


> could i get this picture instead. ? http://magecakes.tumblr.com/post/58007379257/justduet-francine-and-chrissy-the-bubblegum-kk



Uhhhh if you can find the source source, then sure! <3


----------



## mayorhyuna (Jan 16, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Uhhhh if you can find the source source, then sure! <3



It was made by the tumblr user .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can I change my fruit to peaches. ?


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 16, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> Here's your signature!!




Found it

I love it!
Thanks so much! :3


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Found it
> 
> I love it!
> Thanks so much! :3



I'm so glad you like it! <3


----------



## Firekai (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a question! And sorry if this complicates things...

But Goldie is moving out. ;-; Can you remove her from my villager list?


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Firekai said:


> I have a question! And sorry if this complicates things...
> 
> But Goldie is moving out. ;-; Can you remove her from my villager list?



Sure! Just edit your original post if you don't mind?


----------



## Firekai (Jan 16, 2014)

Will do!


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Jan 16, 2014)

;o; Ilubby... You're so amazing and sweet and nice and I just love you so much. ♥♥♥


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Mayor Hoshiko said:


> ;o; Ilubby... You're so amazing and sweet and nice and I just love you so much. ♥♥♥



I love you too. You're the sweet one. Bleh, I'm feeling so sad rnnnnnnnnn. Maybe I need to go to bed.


----------



## Firekai (Jan 16, 2014)

Why are you sad? D:


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 16, 2014)

❥ List of Villagers: Gruff, Bam, Tipper, Quillson, Frobert, Daisy, Cookie, Clay, Sally, and Hazel
❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: current villagers
❥ Mayor's Name: Luca
❥ Town's Name: Vanistar
❥ FC Code: 0791-2070-4766
❥ Town Fruit: cherry
❥ Color Preference: Red
❥ Image to put on side: a lucario??
❥ Idea of what you'd like:: I am completely fine with whatever
❥ Do you have a font preference?: whatever you think brings it all together
❥ Anything else?:Nope


----------



## Truffle (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh.... These signatures are amazing!!!!
Wish I was as artistic as you. (=

If you re-open I'll definitely request a signature!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 16, 2014)

Firekai said:


> Why are you sad? D:



omg I'm sorry, I'm fine but thank you for worrying! I was upset over something silly and small! <3 Thank you for your concern.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Truffle said:


> Oh my gosh.... These signatures are amazing!!!!
> Wish I was as artistic as you. (=
> 
> If you re-open I'll definitely request a signature!



Oh wow, thank you so much! <333 I'm hoping to reopen as soon as I complete my current ones, haha. Thank you so much for your interest!


----------



## Firekai (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I'm glad you're doing well!


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't wait for a re-open!

I love your work, it's so great. <3


----------



## reyy (Jan 18, 2014)

Octavian moved out, don't place him on my siggie now ;-;


----------



## Pixori (Jan 18, 2014)

Three more that's been done and sent out! <3 I'll be working on more later today or tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Grumpy Cat said:


> Octavian moved out, don't place him on my siggie now ;-;



Alright! I'm so sorry you lost him though. D8 Are you going to replace him with anyone in particular?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanapachi said:


> Can't wait for a re-open!
> 
> I love your work, it's so great. <3



Aaaa thank you so much! <333


----------



## Pixori (Jan 18, 2014)

Another one down! <3


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 18, 2014)

Your sigs are so cute! <3 I can't wait for mine!  I'm excited!


----------



## Pixori (Jan 18, 2014)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Your sigs are so cute! <3 I can't wait for mine!  I'm excited!



Thank you so much! I'll be working asap. I'm just taking a break in between them so I don't get discouraged, haha.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 18, 2014)

Take your time! I don't want to rush you at all!  You're nice enough to do this for free so I can't complain!


----------



## reyy (Jan 19, 2014)

Prolly with Lolly, Beau, Diana, Francine or Chrissy. Once Olaf moves out i'll probably sell off/give away Beau if I get him and replace 'em with Francie and Chrissie


----------



## Pixori (Jan 19, 2014)

Alright guys I'm sorry to inform that I won't be working on signatures today. I need a break, I keep thinking about them and feeling all pressured, so I promise you I'll get on the ball tomorrow. I just want to play some ACNL todayyyyyyy. <333


----------



## Pixori (Jan 20, 2014)

Another done~ <3


----------



## Firekai (Jan 20, 2014)

Her signatures are absolutely perfect, so you all better line up now to get them!


----------



## Bravedart (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't wait till mines done! They look so awesome and cute! <3


----------



## reyy (Jan 21, 2014)

BEAU MOVED IN
GENJI MOVED OUT [to a happier home]


----------



## Pixori (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry took a break from signatures, but now I'm back!~​


----------



## Moonstone-June (Jan 26, 2014)

I love them! A lot!

❥ List of Dreamies/Villagers: My Villagers- Cherry, Goldie, Ozzie, Apple, Gloria, Poppy, Static, Frobert (Not Keeping), Egbert (Not keeping), and Quillson (Not Keeping) 
❥ Please specify if these are Dreamies of Villagers: None of these are dreamies.
❥ Mayor's Name: Kellan
❥ Town's Name: Sunset
❥ FC Code: 1848-1661-1647
❥ Town Fruit: Apples! (Dont really want this on it.)
❥ Color Preference: Warm colours  Oranges and reds.
❥ Image to put on side: Id like only the but the with Poppy, not the rest of it  . http://animalcrossingfanart.tumblr.com/post/46289738189/by
❥ Idea of what you'd like:: Id like a warm wispy look, (But not sooo wispy you cant read it  ).
❥ Do you have a font preference?: Above
❥ Anything else?: Im basically leaving a lot up to you, you seem like you

Would it be possable to have in a format where I can change it if I have to? It would be a pain to come back to you all the time. Hopefully  . Not that I want to get away from the fees, ill gladly pay but... it will get frustrating.

If not ill just give you the forum bells  .

I wish I was as good as you, I made my current one, for neoseeker which has a smaller allowance.


----------



## sej (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi! Please could you change mine? Please could you take Fauna Gaston and Lily off the list please? Thanks


----------



## reyy (Jan 27, 2014)

I need some changes!
Marina added to my current villagers,
Francine and chrissy off my Wanted villagers and leave Diana. Thanks!


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 27, 2014)

BTW, I completely changed my dreamies. New list in sig.


----------



## Pixori (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh jeez you guys okay. Hold on I'll apply the changes.

- - - Post Merge - - -











There ya go. c:​


----------



## Pixori (Jan 27, 2014)

Finished the awesome Mayor Awesome's signature! <3 
Now onward to the next one.


----------



## sej (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Will update my signature soon  Thanks again


----------



## Pixori (Jan 27, 2014)

Sej said:


> Thanks for the update! Will update my signature soon  Thanks again



No problem at all! <3333


----------



## Moonstone-June (Jan 27, 2014)

Aww, they all look so nice! Can't wait for mine, hurry up 'takes out whip'

Don't worry,  take as long as you like


----------



## Pixori (Jan 27, 2014)

Moonstone-June said:


> Aww, they all look so nice! Can't wait for mine, hurry up 'takes out whip'
> 
> Don't worry,  take as long as you like


LOLOLOL
Pls no. 
I'm working as quick as I can... Hahaha.... Not slacking at all...>___>


----------



## Moonstone-June (Jan 31, 2014)

Mayor Aimi said:


> LOLOLOL
> Pls no.
> I'm working as quick as I can... Hahaha.... Not slacking at all...>___>



Ha! Anyway Quillson just moved out for when you make this  .


----------



## Moonstone-June (Feb 5, 2014)

Cheri is moving in! Thanks.


----------

